# Draco gliding lizard



## orionmystery (Apr 13, 2012)

I would love to capture these lizards in flight some day ....




Female Draco lizard...IMG_9057 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

a male with gular flag



Male Draco lizard ...IMG_7464 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

gif animation, not the same species



draco sumatranus animation by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

didn't notice the lichen huntsman at that time



Draco and lichen huntsman ...IMG_2136 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

you can see how long the tail is. You can also see the patagiums  clearly.



Draco lizard...IMG_9712 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

the friendliest one so far....allowed me to get really close.



Female Draco lizard....IMG_1065 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

But my most favorite lizard so far is still this one: Gonocephalus grandis - angle head lizard | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Markw (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nicely done.  The Angle Head is a phenomenally beautiful species!

Mark


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 13, 2012)

Markw said:


> Very nicely done.  The Angle Head is a phenomenally beautiful species!
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark. Yes..love the angle head...esp the males.


----------



## jriepe (Apr 13, 2012)

I like the last shot Kurt.  She looks anorexic.

Jerry


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 15, 2012)

jriepe said:


> I like the last shot Kurt.  She looks anorexic.
> 
> Jerry



Thanks Jerry


----------

